# Vegas Robaina Unicos



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Picked up 10 Vegas Robaina Unicos and I'm a little skeptical on whether or not they're real. The bands seem to slip quite a bit. On one of them the band is almost .5 cm too big. The sender provided me with pictures of the box and everything seemed to check out. Most of the bands aren't a perfect fit, but some do appear to be a perfect fit (maybe even glued slightly). Anyone encounter any fakes like this?

Thanks,

TShaq


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

TShaq said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Picked up 10 Vegas Robaina Unicos and I'm a little skeptical on whether or not they're real. The bands seem to slip quite a bit. On one of them the band is almost .5 cm too big. The sender provided me with pictures of the box and everything seemed to check out. Most of the bands aren't a perfect fit, but some do appear to be a perfect fit (maybe even glued slightly). Anyone encounter any fakes like this?
> 
> ...


Wrong section and best if you have pics


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The problem is that what you're describing could be counterfeit items, or just Cuba being Cuba. Please post a photo, and we'll be able to give you a better idea.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

OP, I have to ask. Why would you buy from a seller you don't trust?

This seems to happen a lot. People buy from questionable sources and only then suspect fakes when they arrive. It's better to be suspicious before you buy. Receiving a photo beforehand is not a reliable way to authenticate. Too easy for a dishonest seller to send a photo of the real thing, then ship fakes. Virtually all the online sites selling counterfeits show photos of real CC's (duh).


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Sorry about posting in the wrong place. I have included some pictures. I believe I have learned my lesson curmudgeonista. Please let me know your thoughts. I will try and get better pictures when I get home.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Some of the bands on the cigars really are very big. Also, not sure if I was using the habanos website authenticity checker correctly, but the 0 0000 358769 didn't come back as registered. Also, believe it should be 12 digits if I'm not mistaken instead of the 11?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

TShaq said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry about posting in the wrong place. I have included some pictures. I believe I have learned my lesson curmudgeonista. Please let me know your thoughts. I will try and get better pictures when I get home.
> 
> ...


Bad news, fake. A few giveaways:
1. Habanos SA Serial number is 12/13 digits, not 11
2. MFR Date Stamp looks too bold and sloppy
3. Cigars look to be in rough shape, very lumpy and veiny, all of my VR don't look anything like those.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Maybe one day I will find some real cubans...sighhhhhh


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Where/who did you purchase these from?


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

From Miami. Was fishing down there last weekend and figured I'd go and grab some through an ad on CL. So of course they're fake, but as soon as I got in there I just wanted to get out. Not exactly business professionals I was buying from. Oh well $50 throw. I to the garbage. Lesson learned and will maybe try an online vendor next time. Thanks for your help guys. I'll stick with my Opus Xs until I find something real.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

TShaq said:


> From Miami. Was fishing down there last weekend and figured I'd go and grab some through an ad on CL. So of course they're fake, but as soon as I got in there I just wanted to get out. Not exactly business professionals I was buying from. Oh well $50 throw. I to the garbage. Lesson learned and will maybe try an online vendor next time. Thanks for your help guys. I'll stick with my Opus Xs until I find something real.


Just FYI, most online vendors are scammers too.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, I suppose my only option is to build a boat and sail to Cuba...I might build part of it out of these fake cigars


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

TShaq said:


> Well, I suppose my only option is to build a boat and sail to Cuba...I might build part of it out of these fake cigars


Na! Wait until next year and you will see the embargo lifted. Obama's been trying for that since 2011. It's his last opportunity.


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

That does indeed sounds like a safer option!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

All you had to do was say you tracked them down through a CL ad and we could have told you 99.9% sure they are fakes.

And, while there certainly are a lot of scammers online, there are also legitimate sources. We don't talk about specifics here, but if you apply a little common sense to your sourcing search it's really not that hard to figure out if they're legit or not. Just remember, _"If it's too good to be true..."_


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

Apologies for wasting your time curmudgeonista, but what you're trying to say is that there is a .001% chance there are real ones on there? CL it is! 

I'll put some online vendors through a few gauntlets and find one.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TShaq said:


> Apologies for wasting your time curmudgeonista, but what you're trying to say is that there is a .001% chance there are real ones on there? CL it is!
> 
> I'll put some online vendors through a few gauntlets and find one.


Yep. CL is rife with scammers in any category. And when it comes to CC's on CL, there's almost zero chance they are legit. "Infamous" is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

You could always visit Toronto, Ottawa or other nice Canadian places during their beautiful Summers. That or a trip to Mexico or the Islands after hurricane season. 

Really the sticks from the DR, Honduras and Nicaragua have come so much in quality you might be disappointed for the qpr when they do get in country. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm actually a dual citizen (US/Canada) and went to University in Canada. Certainly got to enjoy some fine cigars while I was there. I have some friends coming down for a visit to Atlanta next month and was going to ask them to bring some, but don't want them to face any issues with customs on my account. 

I ordered a few Cohibas, Upmanns, and Bolivars from a 'seemingly' trusted vendor online. I'll make sure to post some pictures of the products I receive!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

You friends can just remove the bands and store them separately. The customs people are okay as long as you aren't pushing stuff in their faces. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

That's really good to know. Wildly enough there is a place I used to go to in Halifax that had some really well priced Monte 2's. I think they were around $12 a stick including tax. That place I know is 100% because EVERYTHING else there was always incredibly overpriced. Those were my Cuban Cigar beginnings though and I always knew that I was getting a legitimate product. Whole new scenario down here. Letting the buddies know now!


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

curmudgeonista, are you receiving my PMs. Please bear with this young fish. Might be too new to send any?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TShaq said:


> curmudgeonista, are you receiving my PMs. Please bear with this young fish. Might be too new to send any?


PM's received. Please excuse my late replies. Got busy with work stuff... not as much fun, but necessary to support my lust for good cigars!

Please also excuse the typos when I did reply. I actually DO know the difference between there, their and they're. Not that you could tell from my poorly edited PM


----------



## TShaq (Aug 30, 2015)

No worries. You guys are great!


----------



## PuroTrader (Sep 12, 2015)

Agreed, this are most likely fake. Have to admit, most fakes are done with well known cigar brands like Cohiba and Montecristo. VR is not a well known brand I am surprised to see these being faked more and more.



elco69 said:


> Bad news, fake. A few giveaways:
> 1. Habanos SA Serial number is 12/13 digits, not 11
> 2. MFR Date Stamp looks too bold and sloppy
> 3. Cigars look to be in rough shape, very lumpy and veiny, all of my VR don't look anything like those.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

PuroTrader said:


> Agreed, this are most likely fake. Have to admit, most fakes are done with well known cigar brands like Cohiba and Montecristo. VR is not a well known brand I am surprised to see these being faked more and more.


If I was a crooked person making fakes, this makes sense. Everyone is more cautious when it comes to the bigger labels, like Cohiba, but may let their guard down with some less well know brands like VR.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

PuroTrader said:


> VR is not a well known brand I am surprised to see these being faked more and more.


It's all about the Benjamins. High dollar = prospective fake. You won't see fake JLP's even though they're typically the 3rd best selling CC brand year-on-year.


----------

